# Cruze front end noise



## Element6665 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I have a 2013 Cruze and for a few months now have been experiencing a squishing/crunching noise going over bumps in the road, most noticeable over speed bumps, but also very obvious through a bumpy parking lot. I wasn't able to capture an audio clip but I found one that sounds pretty close to what I am experiencing. The sound only comes from the front left, if I go over a speed bump with just the front right tire there is no sound. Does anyone have any ideas?

Mazda 3 front end noise over speed bumps? - YouTube


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I can certainly understand how frustrating this noise must be, Element6665. Have you contacted your dealership regarding your concern? If not, we'd be happy to contact them on your behalf and assist with setting up an appointment for a proper diagnosis. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Element6665 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have visited my dealership and they were unable to determine that anything was wrong and that it seemed normal. However the fact that it only makes noise in the front left and not elsewhere leads me to believe otherwise.


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

This is happening to me currently, in the front passenger wheel, it's like a squeezing crushing sound and it makes me feel like my wheel is going to fall off, anyone know what this could be? PM me if you can help please


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorta tough to do sounds over the net but the Mazda vid is the sound a dry sway bar bushing makes.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Element6665 said:


> I have visited my dealership and they were unable to determine that anything was wrong and that it seemed normal. However the fact that it only makes noise in the front left and not elsewhere leads me to believe otherwise.


We'd like to contact your dealership to discuss your concern further. Please send us a private message if our help is needed. We hope to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Element6665 (Oct 15, 2014)

Robby said:


> Sorta tough to do sounds over the net but the Mazda vid is the sound a dry sway bar bushing makes.
> 
> Rob


Definitely understand that. As I had received responses from my dealer this is the only other place I could think of for additional input. I guess I wanted to see if this sound does in fact sound normal amongst other Cruze owners. I thank you for your time.


----------



## Element6665 (Oct 15, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> We'd like to contact your dealership to discuss your concern further. Please send us a private message if our help is needed. We hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> Kristen A.
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Sent.


----------

